# Block Heater



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Has anybody found one for the 2nd Gen? I'm not sure if I'll need one in KY, it did get into the single digits without wind chill last January around here though. 

Also on a side note, I know our cars have glow plugs but is there a way to key on to have them run before starting? Our shops 2007 Duramax will show the plug light for a few seconds then goes off when it's safe to start. This is the first diesel I've owned, we've had issues with the aforementioned Duramax and our bosses Powerstroke starting after sitting overnight in the winter this past year.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

The glow plugs automatically come on before starting. I haven't had a chance to go through the owner's manual and pick up a copy of the factory service manual for the 2nd gen cars, but I thought I recall at least for cars with the push button start the engine won't crank until they've completed the warm-up period.

On my first gen diesel even in the harshest New England winter if I waited to crank until the light extinguished it would always fire up right away. I had a couple times where I remote started that car and it took longer to start but that was right before the battery died.

The second gen cars have a relatively low static compression ratio for a diesel and combined with the modern glow plugs you shouldn't run into any starting problems. The required Dexos 2 motor oil is a full synthetic which should flow well even in severe cold. A block heater would help the oil get up to temp faster but would primarily benefit cars in way northern climates with extreme winters and you wanted better heater performance and quicker starts. In those extreme cold environments it might also help having the oil pre-heated from using a block heater but GM does test a stock car in those environments and determined one wasn't required.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

block heater CAN throw codes cuz the car will be confused why ambient temps arent matching the various engine temps at startup

doesnt do that on every car, does it on some...need a guinea pig.

i just have the factory oil pan heater on my gen1 ctd, it was on recall for catching fire so i didnt use it all winter 2yrs ago, started fine down to -51f unplugged

so itll start in kentucky


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks guys, I didn't figure I would need one, just wanted to be sure though. I always allow the cat to warm up a few minutes prior to taking off but ha vent noticed any delayed remote starting yet.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm in Kentucky too and never had an issue with my Jetta TDI starting in the winter. The glowplug light would stay on a little longer and it clattered more in really cold weather, but it always started without drama. Except for having instant heat, I don't think a block heater is worth the trouble in our area. So far my Cruze has warmed up a lot quicker than my Jetta did too, though we haven't had a morning colder than about 28F yet.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

We had a couple mornings last week in the low teens and it started right away. It did clatter a little and it's a bit louder on really cold weather.


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 17, 2021)

I can't for the life of me get my 2017 Cruze Diesel to start right now, and it's actually above zero. About 10F, in fact. We just had a nasty cold snap here in MN where it got down to -30 or so. The battery seems to be OK, but after initially trying and getting a few revolutions a couple of days ago, since then I have been getting one or two before it immediately gives up. I can only assume I got some badly formulated fuel that won't work at the low temperatures. I don't have a garage to help warm it up, either. What the hell can I do to get this thing started? It's been stuck for days now. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gizmo said:


> I can't for the life of me get my 2017 Cruze Diesel to start right now, and it's actually above zero. About 10F, in fact. We just had a nasty cold snap here in MN where it got down to -30 or so. The battery seems to be OK, but after initially trying and getting a few revolutions a couple of days ago, since then I have been getting one or two before it immediately gives up. I can only assume I got some badly formulated fuel that won't work at the low temperatures. I don't have a garage to help warm it up, either. What the hell can I do to get this thing started? It's been stuck for days now. It's ridiculous.


Diesel 911 has worked well for us in the past. Dropped down to around -16F (ambient) here in Michigan and by the morning, the fuel was gelled. It only got up to 4F that day, but the Diesel 911 got it back to liquid and it eventually started.


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 17, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Diesel 911 has worked well for us in the past. Dropped down to around -16F (ambient) here in Michigan and by the morning, the fuel was gelled. It only got up to 4F that day, but the Diesel 911 got it back to liquid and it eventually started.


Thanks for replying. I suppose I'll have to keep it in mind for the future. As it is now, I would have to call in favor to get a ride to go and get the stuff! I was hoping it would have a heater that could get it going, but I also can't find a plug anywhere. Presumably I don't have that option. Pretty disappointing to buy a new car and have it quit every time one of these polar vortexes happens by.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, it's diesel, so that's not the car's fault.

We had to call my sister-in-law at the time to drive us to the store to pick it up. Couldn't take my Cavalier at the time because A) it was parked in and B) the car would not start if it was 0 degrees or below. If it was 1 degree or above - not a problem? 0 degrees? Eat ****. Probably a VATS/Theftlock issue with the key's resistance in the cold.

That car had the right idea.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Gizmo said:


> The battery seems to be OK, but after initially trying and getting a few revolutions a couple of days ago, since then I have been getting one or two before it immediately gives up.


If the engine only turns a couple revolutions before it stops, your battery is dead or is junk. You should be able to crank that engine over a long time before the battery would give up. And if the battery is very low, there is a chance your fuel is fine and the glow plugs aren't heating enough to fire it off.

Try jump starting the car (battery is in the trunk) and see if that does it.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep sounds like weak battery if the engine will only turn over one or two cranks.


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 17, 2021)

Barry Allen said:


> If the engine only turns a couple revolutions before it stops, your battery is dead or is junk. You should be able to crank that engine over a long time before the battery would give up. And if the battery is very low, there is a chance your fuel is fine and the glow plugs aren't heating enough to fire it off.
> 
> Try jump starting the car (battery is in the trunk) and see if that does it.


Well, it will be interesting to see what I get tomorrow. I've never had the battery cause problems before, and it's not particularly old yet. I had an opportunity to get a ride to town today, so I picked up a bottle of 911 and put some of that in the tank. Tomorrow's high is forecast to reach 15 degrees, so that should help clarify whether it's the fuel or something else.

I don't know how long I should expect the battery to last.. What have my fellow Cruze owners here experienced in that respect?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Seems anything from 2-5 years is typical. Lots of variables can cause early death to extended life.


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 17, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Seems anything from 2-5 years is typical. Lots of variables can cause early death to extended life.


I read somewhere that high temperatures shorten battery life. Being where I am, that at least shouldn't be much of an issue. Summers have been pretty mild.

But I suppose it's about 3.5 - 4 years old now, being a 2017 that I picked up at the end of that year, so maybe it is about time to change that battery.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> I read somewhere that high temperatures shorten battery life. Being where I am, that at least shouldn't be much of an issue. Summers have been pretty mild.
> 
> But I suppose it's about 3.5 - 4 years old now, being a 2017 that I picked up at the end of that year, so maybe it is about time to change that battery.


Yes, apparently being hot, and hot weather is worse than cold for battery life. 

Also, if it ever gets ran completely dead the battery never recovers completely.


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 17, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Yes, apparently being hot, and hot weather is worse than cold for battery life.
> 
> Also, if it ever gets ran completely dead the battery never recovers completely.


Never had it go dead, at least. Good news at last: I just remote-started it. I'll bet the 911 did the trick.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Your battery has a lot more cranking amps when it is much warmer. So it will be a easy start when warm and could fail to start if it is weak when cold. My 2015 Dcruze had a failed battery within 2 years of ownership, replaced under warranty.
Could still be either. Get the battery tested and see if you want. I think PepBoys does it cheap.


----------

